# Rox get Stro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## 23

Swift agrees to terms with Rockets
By JONATHAN FEIGEN
Copyright 2005 Houston Chronicle

Forward Stromile Swift, the only player the Rockets have targeted in free agency, agreed to terms with the Rockets on Monday evening, Swift's agent, Andy Miller, said.
ADVERTISEMENT

Swift spent almost two weeks since visiting the Rockets considering his options, including a strong push by the New Jersey Nets, but Miller said Swift, 6-10, decided the chance to play with Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming inspired him to take the Rockets' offer.

The Rockets, who are over the salary cap, could offer only the midlevel exception, expected to be worth between $28 million and $32 million over five years. He likely could have received greater offers, particularly in a sign-and-trade deal, but decided to end his free agency.

Swift, 25, has averaged nine points and five rebounds in five NBA seasons.

"He has decided to become a Houston Rocket," Miller said. "He's absolutely excited about playing with Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming. The Houston organization has been very consistent and adamant about getting him."

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3271334


----------



## Minstrel

Exciting pick-up. I don't think he makes them hugely better, but he improves them and can certainly help them in a few ways and make them more fun to watch.


----------



## 23

Are the rest of you guys in shock or just dont care?


----------



## The_Franchise

WOOW! I just heard the news and rushed home from the gym. MLE, exactly what I would have wanted.


WOOOOOT!


----------



## Hakeem

I really didn't think this would happen, right from the start. A young player with potential takes less money? I'm not complaining.


----------



## The_Franchise

We just got Swift for $40 million less than Dalembert!

This signing was made against the upward flow of the market. Also, I'm not too worried about Swift's defense. Something tells me Thibodeau and Van Gundy will whip him into shape before the season starts. Hopefully they'll also have Yao stick close to the basket instead of chasing guards around the perimeter.


----------



## Jamez52637

Looks like the Nets might also get SAR for the MLE, if that the case who do you guys think got the bette deal?


----------



## The_Franchise

Swift provides a nice balance alongside Howard at the PF spot. SAR really is just a slightly better version of Juwan Howard. Again, we needed athleticism and youth, and for this price, I'll take Swift.


----------



## The_Franchise

The Wolves paid Eddie Griffin more money to resign with them. Yeesh.


----------



## thaKEAF

IMO that's a really big pickup for the Houston Rockets. Since I live in Memphis and got to see Stro play alot, I believe he'll peform very well alongside T-Mac and Yao if he gets enough playing time. He's crazy athletic and people will have a hard time getting to the rim with him and Yao down there, I can see Houston getting out of the first round with the additions of Head, Stro, and whoever else they may get.

I wonder what Stro will say to Yao about dunking on his last season? "Sorry guy, I had to do it."


----------



## hitokiri315

The signing of stro in my opinion greatly improves this team. In athleticism and rebounding and defense as well. Great move CD.


----------



## theRockisOurs

I wanted Swift all along...so I'm really really glad we got him...after all this wait. I still can't believe we got him for the MLE.


----------



## RP McMurphy

Terrible signing, but since the Rockets didn't give up anything, doesn't really make them any worse.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

RP McMurphy said:


> Terrible signing, but since the Rockets didn't give up anything, doesn't really make them any worse.


Great analysis!
A+++++ post
Will read again!











Swift isn't a star; but he is a decent, athletic, young PF. Most importantly, the Rockets got him for cheap. This is one of the best value deals of the summer. He's certainly an upgrade from Howard and 'Spoon. He's a capable rebounger. On defense, he's quick and athletic enough to bother the leagues elite 4's (more than J-Ho or 'Spoon can accomplish), and on offense he just needs to work on hitting the open midrange jumper that Yao will create for him with his inside game. Don't underestimate Tracy McGrady's ability to get Swift a ton of easy buckets each game. T-Mac averaged close to 6 APG last year, and Swift is one of the easiest guys in the league to dish it off to.


----------



## Drk Element

hey guys great pick-up.:banana:


----------



## arenas809

I guess now we won't get to see Stro dunk on Yao unless there's a camera crew on hand at practice.


----------



## Yao Mania

wow, I'm surprised... great signing for us, with all the money being thrown around and the lack of quality PFs out there Stro is an absolute bargain. Scary thing is he actually still has potential to improve - we haven't seen Stro at 100% with Memphis. 

If he really is excited about playing with us, then I'm pretty darn happy. Nice to see a familiar face again back in the Vancouver days...


----------



## kisstherim

i just wonder,what jersey will Stro wear? Luther Head wears # 4 ,too?


----------



## death_wing

Terrific. Go go go,Stromile Swift. We will make u an all-star this very season!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

im shocked. yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania

death_wing said:


> Terrific. Go go go,Stromile Swift. We will make u an all-star this very season!!!


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3271334



> ``That's real, real big for us,'' McGrady, who worked to recruit Swift, said. <b>``I'm going to do my best to turn him into an All Star player, too.</b> I'm very excited about it. I that he was the guy we were missing. He'll add more depth, more athleticism. It's good to have him part of us. I think he has unbelievable talent. The best is about to come out of him.''


T-Mac? is that you?


----------



## sMaK

I think Swift is very overrated, but considering the market, the Rockets didn't pay much.


----------



## ThaShark316

MAAAAAAAN!! I woke up from a nap and saw the thread title in the Rockets forum! I was ready to flame whoever started the thread, lol. WE GOT STRO!!

Welcome to the Stro show!!
Finally some athleticism at the 4 position.

I just don't see how this is a such a terrible signing for this cheap. MLE for a guy who was looking for 10 mil? You can't beat that, period.

C- Yao
PF- Swift
SF- McGrady
SG-??
PG-??

Two holes left to fill!

His shot blocking should help alot, along with the fact that he can at least keep some of the silly fouls away from Yao.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Hopefully Stromile can use some of his raw athleticism on defense and be the bruiser/defensive presence that Yao needs down low and take some of the pressure off of Yao.


----------



## 23

ThaShark316 said:


> MAAAAAAAN!! I woke up from a nap and saw the thread title in the Rockets forum! I was ready to flame whoever started the thread, lol. WE GOT STRO!!
> 
> Welcome to the Stro show!!
> Finally some athleticism at the 4 position.
> 
> I just don't see how this is a such a terrible signing for this cheap. MLE for a guy who was looking for 10 mil? You can't beat that, period.
> 
> C- Yao
> PF- Swift
> SF- McGrady
> SG-??
> PG-??
> 
> Two holes left to fill!
> 
> His shot blocking should help alot, along with the fact that he can at least keep some of the silly fouls away from Yao.




LOL, you dont ever have to worry about flaming me bro, I dont play those games, just trying to get the Rox board flame lit again


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Hopefully Stromile can use some of his raw athleticism on defense and be the bruiser/defensive presence that Yao needs down low and take some of the pressure off of Yao.


The problem is while the Rockets desperately need these attributes from PF, Swift is none of these things. I know this is a great signing considering the price, but he won't take any pressure off Yao. I would have went for Reggie Evans with the MLE becuase of his outstanding rebounding ability. He would free up Yao of defense, so he wouldn't end up getting cheap fouls like last year. Less fouls= more prodcutive Yao.


----------



## hobojoe

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Swift provides a nice balance alongside Howard at the PF spot. SAR really is just a slightly better version of Juwan Howard. Again, we needed athleticism and youth, and for this price, I'll take Swift.



Can anyone resize that photo so I can use it as an avatar?


----------



## jdiggidy

Not trying to rain but, the Chronicle article says he has decided on a team. It also goes on to mention him possibly not wanting to take the MLE and that a sign and trade may need to be done.

JWil, Stro, and a lottery protected #1 for Spoon, DWes and whatever?
JWil over Damon?
Thoughts?


----------



## hitokiri315

I thought it was already done. Espn confirmed what kriv said. 610 also said it was done. Whats the deal!


----------



## tone wone

jdiggidy said:


> Not trying to rain but, the Chronicle article says he has decided on a team. It also goes on to mention him possibly not wanting to take the MLE and that a sign and trade may need to be done.
> 
> JWil, Stro, and a lottery protected #1 for Spoon, DWes and whatever?
> JWil over Damon?
> Thoughts?


 I dont know but i've been talking about J-Will for a minute....i really like his game


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I like it. It's not enough to propel Houston into a championship caliber team IMO, but it makes them younger and a lot more athletic. Also, like you guys have mentioned, for that price it's a good signing IMO.


----------



## Pimped Out

hobojoe said:


> Can anyone resize that photo so I can use it as an avatar?


this should be the right size... i think


----------



## Yao Mania

jdiggidy said:


> Not trying to rain but, the Chronicle article says he has decided on a team. It also goes on to mention him possibly not wanting to take the MLE and that a sign and trade may need to be done.
> 
> JWil, Stro, and a lottery protected #1 for Spoon, DWes and whatever?
> JWil over Damon?
> Thoughts?


If his agent comes out and says he's chose his team, I think he means choosing to sign with the team. When you're involved in a trade, you don't really get to choose your team...


----------



## Carbo04

T-Mac and Stro-Show = Ratings.


----------



## Kekai

Nice pickup guys. Waiting to see those alley-oops from T-mac to Stro. BTW who did you get with your first round pick?


----------



## Pimped Out

Kekai23 said:


> Nice pickup guys. Waiting to see those alley-oops from T-mac to Stro. BTW who did you get with your first round pick?


we got head


----------



## Meatwad

and he has a 39" vert so he should be a part of phi slamma jamma II as well.


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> we got head


Dammit you took my line! :biggrin:


----------



## Zeus

LMFAO!!!!

good luck with Stro, Rockets fans!

*snicker!*

you'll soon see why he won't be missed by Grizzlies fans.


----------



## CrackerJack

Zeus said:


> LMFAO!!!!
> 
> good luck with Stro, Rockets fans!
> 
> *snicker!*
> 
> you'll soon see why he won't be missed by Grizzlies fans.


ur kidding right half the guys on your boards have been crying swiftly about losing him and now that bonzi might leave that must hurt?


----------



## Zeus

uh, no i'm not. and if you visited the Grizzlies' message board (not the one on this site) at their official site, you'll see that most Grizzlies fans are glad to see him go. he's lazy, he milks "injuries", he couldn't beat out a rookie for the starting spot, he is completely lost on defense, he is a liability on offense, and he's good for a crazy dunk every ten games or so. that's about it.

the guys you're referring to aren't sad to see Stro go, they're upset because they don't understand that Stro was an unrestricted free agent and they have an odd belief that the Grizzlies organization would determine where Stro would go.


----------



## Yao Mania

Magic fans were happy to see T-Mac go as well when the trade first went down, so what?

Stro's got a lot of haters, and rightfully so 'cuz he's underachieved thus far and hasn't played to the best of his abilities. But coming here for less money indicates his desire to win and to contribute, so that itself is enough reason for enthusiasm.


----------



## Zeus

Yao Mania said:


> Magic fans were happy to see T-Mac go as well when the trade first went down, so what?
> 
> Stro's got a lot of haters, and rightfully so 'cuz he's underachieved thus far and hasn't played to the best of his abilities. But coming here for less money indicates his desire to win and to contribute, so that itself is enough reason for enthusiasm.


he's going to Houston for less money because both he and his agent overvauled Stro's worth. he was offered much more money by the Grizzlies last year, but he refused it, thinking he'd get more by being a free agent. of course, what he didn't think of was that he would actually have to _make an effort_ to show other teams that he would be worth the higher price tage. he's done more than underachieve; he had an "ankle sprain" last season and was cleared to practice and play by doctors. he took an additional two weeks off. "desire to win"...that's a good one. if he had any "desire to win", then he would've dedicated himself to it.

i feel sorry for Rockets fans. really. but at least you didn't have to overpay for him. i'm not even sure he's worth the MLE.


----------



## 23

Homeboy, dont come over here trying to ruin the party. If he was such a cancer then be glad he's gone and move on.


I'll tell you what, let us take it from here. Let us worry about the attitude and the player. You got James Posey from us a little while ago..... spend more energy focusing on him.



until then, STRO SHOW, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sherwin

Yao Mania said:


> Magic fans were happy to see T-Mac go as well when the trade first went down, so what?
> 
> Stro's got a lot of haters, and rightfully so 'cuz he's underachieved thus far and hasn't played to the best of his abilities. But coming here for less money indicates his desire to win and to contribute, so that itself is enough reason for enthusiasm.


lol he's not coming here for less money. Only a few teams are under the cap, and none of them are stupid enough to offer $8mill+ for a 10/6 guy. nobody would give him more than MLE


----------



## Zeus

sherwin said:


> lol he's not coming here for less money. Only a few teams are under the cap, and none of them are stupid enough to offer $8mill+ for a 10/6 guy. nobody would give him more than MLE


umm...he's going to Houston for less money than he was offered by the Grizzlies last year. that's fact.


----------



## Yao Mania

sherwin said:


> lol he's not coming here for less money. Only a few teams are under the cap, and none of them are stupid enough to offer $8mill+ for a 10/6 guy. nobody would give him more than MLE


NEVERTHELESS he is a bargain, I think everyone here can agree to that - except you sherwin?


----------



## sherwin

Yao Mania said:


> NEVERTHELESS he is a bargain, I think everyone here can agree to that - except you sherwin?


I think with the potential it's good for MLE. I'm glad we didn't overpay him or S&T.


----------



## 23

How can anyone complain about a low risk high reward player that fills a need. Give me a break.


----------



## knickstorm

CrackerJack said:


> ur kidding right half the guys on your boards have been crying swiftly about losing him and now that bonzi might leave that must hurt?


look at that garbage franchise. YOu got a pg who'd rather jack a 3 or play And1 ball, your, POsey is a ball hog, the 1,2,3, players cant grab any boards. PLayers can't get along with coaches, you have no team leader to set any tone. I'd hate playing in Memphis too if I was Stro. Might as well just tank it.


----------



## Zeus

Isaiah Thomas is your GM, you're a lottery team, and you're calling Memphis a "garbage franchise"? too rich.


----------



## Zeus

best quote of the day:

"Hopefully he'll have the success there that we hoped he'd have here." - Jerry West


----------



## bullet

Wow , great move by Rockets!

He's exactly your man , and he even came cheap to play with TMac and Yao.

Most important - less minutes for Juan , he's good for a 3rd big man off the bench.

Looks like Stro got his stuff together and has still not shown it all. This is a contract that really might end up a steal.

Even now , if you take Stro numbers per 36 minutes , it's impressive:

17.1 pts (per 36 minutes)
7.8 rbds
1.15 stls
2.6 blks!!!

And I believe he can do better as a fulltime starter playing next to guys who get all the attention like Mac and Yao.

Add that to solid all around Gaurd Luther Head from draft and the Rockets have done a good job.

A new contender in tough west to go at it with SA!

And if expirers (21 mil) could get you something now or at midseason (along with a future pick) you're really on the rise.

Props to Rox Management!!


----------



## LamarButler

I really hope Stro starts over Juwan. He's getting old, and I'm concerned about that heart problem. I think Juwan should get a little less minutes and Stro will get more minutes so he can shine. Juwan is really a scoring machine but he doesn't provide other PF things. Jeez imagine Stro and Dikembe at the same time, no guards would wanna come into the paint. It looks pretty good so far.

C- Yao
PF- Swift
SF- McGrady

You guys just need a PG and a SG.


----------



## Kekai

Yao Mania said:


> Dammit you took my line! :biggrin:


ahahhaha lmao. Luther Head..aight cool. Nice looking team.


----------



## hitokiri315

I agree with yao mania. all of the haters please tone it down. Give it a month into the season.then let the hating commence. i hate it when guys predict how a player will fail. I think stro will do well here. Now i know why the rockets did not bother to draft simeon stro was on the horizon. No need for a rookie PF when you got a 4 with some athletic ability and rebounding prowess.

Once again great move CD


----------



## Pasha The Great

Great pick up for the rockets, we're finally getting younger. Is stromile planned to start over juan or other way around?


----------



## TracywtFacy

Really excited about Stro - athleticism, YOUTH, and POTENTIAL. With greater playing time and more responsibilities than at Memphis, I hope he will fulfill his true potential as a no.2 pick, guided by all the veterans on our team. 

The only worry is still our team rebounding. I think what I'd really wanted at the 4 was not the kind of player stro is - solid, big presence who can rebound, but hey, let's see how an explosive, quick dunking machine goes.


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3271769


Reading the article, seems Stro is in a similar situation with the Grizz that TMac found himself in whilst at Orlando last season. Let's hope Stro works out for us just as TMac did.


----------



## kfranco

Well, i havent been on this board since the Rockets got knocked out of the playoffs, so i have to say, HI!!!!
well im glad we got stro, i couldnt believe it at first, u can say that it made my night!lol. well, glad to be back!


----------



## Jamez52637

can strop play the 3? i know he can't shoot but he's fast enough right? just a though, if so then we can someone who can clean the glass better and move T-mac to SG, we will have a very long team.


----------



## TheRoc5

Jamez52637 said:


> can strop play the 3? i know he can't shoot but he's fast enough right? just a though, if so then we can someone who can clean the glass better and move T-mac to SG, we will have a very long team.


nah stro cant play the 3 hes definatly a pf he might not even start


----------



## Yao Mania

TheRoc5 said:


> nah stro cant play the 3 hes definatly a pf he might not even start


He may spend a little time playing the 5 against smaller line-ups.


----------



## kisstherim

kfranco said:


> Well, i havent been on this board since the Rockets got knocked out of the playoffs, so i have to say, HI!!!!
> well im glad we got stro, i couldnt believe it at first, u can say that it made my night!lol. well, glad to be back!


Welcome back,man!:clap: i was just wondering where u had been recently.:biggrin: 
good to have u back


----------



## Sporty G

Good old Stromile. I'v got a black, game-worn Vancouver Swift jersey that I treasure. Nice to see him move away from that basketball abyss that is Memphis.

Anybody got a video of the 2001 dunk contest that he took part in?


----------



## WhoRocks

A lateral point, but does the signing of Stro mean that we don't have to think about Malick Badiane anymore? Stro seems to already be the athletic, running power forward we'd hope Badiane would develop into best case scenario. Excellent if Badiane does develop though, as no team has too many talented big men.


----------



## kfranco

WhoRocks said:


> A lateral point, but does the signing of Stro mean that we don't have to think about Malick Badiane anymore? Stro seems to already be the athletic, running power forward we'd hope Badiane would develop into best case scenario. Excellent if Badiane does develop though, as no team has too many talented big men.


 Badiane still has a lot of work ahead of him if he wants to play in the NBA level. He sometimes shows flashes of improvement but overall his game still needs to develop.


----------



## kfranco

kisstherim said:


> Welcome back,man!:clap: i was just wondering where u had been recently.:biggrin:
> good to have u back


THanks Kisstherim. its nice to be back, i just havent had time to be active around the board since im back at home in Houston. Ill defenitely be more involved around the board once i head back to Austin(when school starts)! :biggrin: ttyl.


----------



## The_Franchise

WhoRocks said:


> A lateral point, but does the signing of Stro mean that we don't have to think about Malick Badiane anymore? Stro seems to already be the athletic, running power forward we'd hope Badiane would develop into best case scenario. Excellent if Badiane does develop though, as no team has too many talented big men.


Good point. I would assume that we would still aggressively groom Badiane, perhaps as the heir to Mutombo's spot on this team... but the signing of Swift does it make it less of a priority. If Spanoulis has another impressive year in Europe I think the Rockets would be much more interested in bringing him over to be the true PG that we've been looking for.


----------



## Yao Mania

Sporty G said:


> Anybody got a video of the 2001 dunk contest that he took part in?


I don't, but I remember it quite well - he wanted to do a dunk like the one Josh Smith did this year w/ Kenyon Martin (Damon Jones being the guy sitting down), but they didn't allow props back then so they wouldn't let Damon bring in the chair. Stro had to change his dunk and he messed it up.

That was one of the silliest contests ever - from Maggette's somersault dunk to B-Diddy's pathetic blindfold dunk attempth :laugh:


----------



## AUNDRE

great move....... explosive young talent...


----------



## Unique

rockets gonnna be a good squad next year....good luck to you guys


----------



## TracywtFacy

I have a feeling ultra-conservative JVG will start Howard, but I just hope Stro will learn the system and start alongside Yao and TMac...


----------



## Mr. Clutch

im glad the rox got stro hes big and young plus he can really throw down(over yao)


----------



## darkballa

Stro cant play the 3, wed lose too much shooting there. Now we just need a bench, keep Barry/Head/James/Wesley/Deke chuck everyone else and yes that includes howard. remember how bad howard was doing when he was on the bench? waste of time


----------

